# Best starter shotgun for a kid?



## Fallguy

I know many of you raised quite a few kids, so I had a question for you.

I have a son who will turn 9 this spring. He's a skinny, but strong athletic kid. He loves going hunting. He has become a pretty good shot with the .22, but I want to find him a shotgun to start out with.

Debating right now between a few options: 410 or 20 Gauge? Single shot or pump?

Please give me some feedback on what you think is the best progression for a little guy. Thanks.


----------



## ChukarBob

Although in our family we learned to hunt with a heavy, break-action, single shot, exposed hammer .410, which was very safe, it wasn't a gun that you could grow with. My recommendation would be a .20 ga. in a pump, auto, or O/U or SxS (gun type less important to me than gauge). The right 20 gauge is not too much gun for most 9 year olds, esp. if you start him out with a lighter, youth-sized gun and lighter loads. Whatever gun type you select, I would definitely recommend that only ONE shell at a time is chambered (none in the magazine of autos or pumps) until you are comfortable with his safe handling of the gun in field situations.

The nice thing about a 20 ga. is that it can be used for most bird hunting, esp. if it's chambered for 3" shells. You can shoot anything from dove to ducks, even turkey to 25-30 yards and geese over decoys out to 35 or 40 yards. The 20 ga. is very versatile as long as you respect its limitations.

I could readily substitute 28 ga. in this recommendation, because it patterns so well and can handle loads up to 1 oz. However, it's not quite as versatile as the 20 ga., shells are more expensive, and the gauge itself is less common on gun shop racks, etc. I use my 28 ga. Browning O/U for everything up to pheasants, but I decrease the ranges at which I'll shoot relative to the 20 ga.


----------



## southdakbearfan

I would have to agree with ChukarBob. If you don't have access to a 410 to borrow (as many guys have one that is hardly ever used) then I would say 870 20 ga pump.

I too learned on a 410, a stevens 220a I believe off the top of my head, which is a single shot with a safety on the tang instead of a hammer. I have always been a little leary of hammer guns and youngsters but it does teach you to not rely on the gun or safety, but still.

Also, look locally for something used if you want. Many 20 gauges don't get shot much, but may show a little exterior wear and tear. I picked up a winchester 1200 20 ga for $120 off a far sale a few years back.


----------



## Springer

I looked for two years before I found a NEF 28ga. By that time my son was big enough to shoot a 20ga. I think he was around 9 when he started knocking down birds. I had a single 20 ga but that kicked harder than I liked. I ended up getting a Winchester 1300 for the only reason of the forearm is mounted further back on the gun so a little kids arm is not stretched out straight when shooting. They come in 12 ga also. My son is now 16 and he still uses his youth model. He is now 5-10 160#. I am a Remington guy and didn't like the Winchester but it was the best decision I ever made to get that gun. It helps with his form and absorbing the recoil also.


----------



## Fallguy

Thanks for the input thus far!

In reading reviews, I am just stumped as to which direction to go. Many people claiming a 410 makes it frustrating for a new shooter due to the small spread, and others stating that the 20 gauge pump and single shot have such powerful recoil.

Perhaps I should wait a few years? Please advise.


----------



## ChukarBob

A friend has a 10 year old who goes out with us a few times each season (I expect he'll become one of guys, he likes it so much). I had him shoot my 20 ga. O/U last month and, even with light quail loads, he acknowledged the recoil. Perhaps an auto would absorb some of the recoil and not be so pronounced for a young fella. Next time I'll have him shoot my 20 ga. auto.

I don't think you need to wait. Better to start with a .410 with the understanding that shots need to be taken close in due to the limitations of the gauge. Obviously it will be hard to hit moving targets -- birds -- for a youth as a new hunter, whatever the gauge; that comes with practice.

Do you have a squirrel season where you live? We learned to hunt first with squirrels and that single shot .410; then graduated to hunting them with a .22. Easier to learn with squirrels since you're typically taking them when they're sitting still.

Anyway, good luck in teaching your son to hunt and shoot.


----------



## zogman

Winchester model 37 20 gauge single shot. You can find them used on GunsAmerica or Gunbroker.

IMHO a kids first gun or rifle should be a single shot.............


----------



## southdakbearfan

Just buy the lightest loads to start them out in the 20 ga. and make sure that the shotgun has a good recoil pad on it. My 11 year old daughter uses both my winchester 1200 and Remington Model 17 20 ga with 3/4 oz loads and has no issues with it, but I did put limbsavers on them just in case. But she has even tried my citori with trap loads in it in 12 ga and shot it a few times without complaint too.

You really can't go to far wrong either way, it just depends on what you are going to do. If he is going to be doing some birding at much past 20-25 yards the 410 will be frustrating, but if it is just some hand thrown targets, rabbits, squirrels and such they work pretty good.


----------



## blhunter3

I hate .410 beacuse you have to be very skilled to kill anything with it. I have seen a few younger kids start on a .410 and get so damn frusterated because they would hit a bird but not knock it done.

Do yourself a favor get a 20 guage and just use light loads. 20 guages are cheap and there are plent of them around.


----------



## alleyyooper

I started when I was 6 with a Ivers Johnson single shot 410 44 lug in one. It was a frustrating gun for me because it used 2 1/2 inch shells and the 3 inch were starting to be the common shells for a 410 so the stores didn't stock a bunch of the 2 1/2 or sole out quickly. By the time I was ten I made the move to my dads stevens 16ga. single shot. I got my own shot gun when I turned 15 a used wards western field 16ga. pump with a poly choke. I still own it today but don't shoot it. 
I mostly shoot a 12ga. today unless I am out upland hunting then the model 37 feather lite in 20ga. is my choice of shot gun.
I started my son with a 20ga. OU that is my wifes. He soon got his own a side by side in 20 ga. he was 10 then.

 Al


----------



## dakotashooter2

Another option is a decent single shot or O/U 20 ga shotgun and this......

(in 20 gage version)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Savage-Four-Tenner-/271151958152?pt=Vintage_Hunting&hash=item3f21ea8888

I have a set of these for my 20 ga O/U and combined with an extra full choke get pretty decent patterns out to about 20 yard.

If you go to a 20 ga gun, weight will help absorb some of the recoil. A O/U may give t you more weight than a single or pump.

If you go to a 410 you might want to hand toss some clays for him. I don't mean with a hand thrower I mean litterally hand tossed. That will keep the speed down and range short.

Keep in mind that 410 shells are about $12 box vs $6 for 20 ga...


----------



## 6162rk

i will probably get crucified for this but here goes. how about the mossberg bantam 500 in a 20 ga? the butt stock can be changed (lengthened) as your son grows. i don't have any experience with this particular model but it makes some sents. you could also put a sims recoil pad on. hope this helps.


----------



## Scott LeDuc

Fallguy,

I'd strongly recommend a 410 pump and you can limit him to 1 round in the gun. Like your son, mine is 9, of average height and build, and pretty athletic. His confidence grew last year when he shot the 410. Earlier in the year he tried a 20 gauge but it was too heavy and he was flinching from the recoil. I think the biggest mistake you can make is giving them too much recoil before they are ready for it. It takes a long time to retrain a kid after that happens. As mentioned above, you can buy inserts for the stock and lengthen it if he winds up using it for more than 1 year.

As mentioned above you don't typically find the same success with a 410 (vs a 20 gauge). However, my son dropped a few birds nicely last year so if the birds/game are within a fair distance, they have a fighting chance. In addition, I don't know too many 9 year olds that come out of the gates shooting limits anyways.

Only drawback is finding ammo and paying an arm and a leg for it..

Just my thoughts, good luck and enjoy the ride...


----------



## dakotashooter2

Actually a good fitting shotgun will really diminish the recoil issue. When I was young we didn't have Youth model shotguns so most of us got hammersed shooting guns that were to long for us. Now it is different. With a good recoil pad and maybe even a shoulder pad or well padded vest it should help with the recoil. If kids are hungry for it they are far more resilient than we thing. Also check out some of the low recoil loads...............


----------



## alleyyooper

Recoil doesn't just effect kids. My wife has a Charles Daly 20ga. that she was starting to have a problem with. We put a Kick ese recoil pad on it and bought her a shooting vest with the pockets in the arm pit area that holds gel packs of different thickness. I also reduced the powder in her rounds for a while. Now she is again happy and shooting just fine and no more bruses.

By the way her Charles Daly was built in the B C Marooco plant where they build Brownings.

 Al


----------



## Gunny

6162rk said:


> i will probably get crucified for this but here goes. how about the mossberg bantam 500 in a 20 ga? the butt stock can be changed (lengthened) as your son grows. i don't have any experience with this particular model but it makes some sents. you could also put a sims recoil pad on. hope this helps.


X2, X3, and X4...

Great little gun, and your boy will be able to grow with it. (It also makes a GREAT upland gun for adults... seriously...)

Not a huge difference in 410 to 20 recoil. 20 gauge loads are cheeper than 410 as well... Just shoot the 2 3/4" and he will be fine.

Also you will be able to find them for a reasonable price on the used market.

Gunny


----------



## jrp267

I used a h&r 410 single shot. It worked fine and then he moved to a 20 ga mossberg youth which he has been out shooting me with this year. He was 8 when he started with the 410. Find a used one at a gun shop. Recoil is a deal breaker with kids.


----------



## striped1

I started a 9 year old girl on a remington 870 youth model. It was still too long, as most shotgun stocks are. I cut it down about 2 inches and added a limbsaver recoil pad and a fiber optic sight. It has a slug barrel too. 
She shot this for 5 years. She is very slight and had no problem with the recoil shooting trap. She became very proficient with it, routinely shooting 20+ in trap. I had a number of extended choke tubes for it so it fit well for hunting too.

It is a great set up for a young kid to get started.

I can send you some pics. Since she has outgrown it, I would be willing to part with it if you are interested.

Matt


----------



## ChukarBob

I am interested in your gun. Please call me at 206 390-8280, or email some pictures to me at: [email protected]. Thanks.


----------



## dcourn

Go to www.midwestshootingschool.com and read Pat Laboone's blog on youth guns. Also applies to smaller stature adults. I bought a Benelli Montefeltro 20 gauge with both a youth and adult stock for my 12 year old Daughter and she can shoot it very comfortably when I get the proper shims in and length of pull to fit her properly. It's a $1000 gun but worth about the same if you sell it used later on and with the adult stock she won't outgrow it. You will probably need to add a thicker recoil pad onto most youth stocks or have an adult stock cut down for her. Get a gun with shims to adjust drop and cast because fit is very important in how much recoil they feel. My 70 pound 9 year old son and 90 pound 12 year old daughter can both shoot 100 plus rounds of target loads with no issues and the gun is light enough for them to handle it well. Both also shoot Duck, Pheasant and turkey loads. Much is available on-line related to shotgun fit. I also bought an electric clay thrower with remote so I could throw incoming clays which are much easier for a beginner to hit. They feel much less recoil if they are breaking clays and feeling success instead. The gas guns have less recoil but more weight so there are trade-offs.


----------



## 94NDTA

Hell, I started on a 12 gauge. I think it would be hard pressed to not do a 20 gauge. Some of my adult friends still shoot the 20 they learned on.


----------

